# advice needed



## polly. 1 (Jan 9, 2007)

hi im polly 
me and my hubby are doing egg share at care manchester just waiting to  go for bloods done we got our councilling this month then bloods next month does any one no the next steps for us i have only had one appointment so really new to all this   any advice is good   thanks polly


----------



## polly. 1 (Jan 9, 2007)

hi there   i just want some advice im doing egg share but not been matched yet just waiting for blood test any advice polly


----------



## Dolphin01 (Jun 13, 2006)

Polly

Welcome hun...Why not join us all over on the egg share thread....Lots of great ladies over there that will be happy to give any advice....They also know alot more than me to as I'm yet to egg share but have been accepted to do it...

Good luck Hun 

Ruth xx


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya Polly

As Ruth has posted on another thread

why not check out the egg share chit chat threa

there are lots of ladies who have been thru egg share who will gladly be able to answer all of your questions

Everyone is really helpful and friendly

heres the link

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=80134.210

Also tonight in the chatroom there is an egg share chat night

8pm

click below for the chatroom

*********

Best wishes
Emxx


----------



## polly. 1 (Jan 9, 2007)

thanks for that hun i have just been in chat room but no one in there never mind thanks alot polly


----------



## polly. 1 (Jan 9, 2007)

hi there go for my councilling on Thur's this week can any one tell me what to expect im so nervous     thanks polly


----------



## Pickle_99_uk (Dec 12, 2005)

Hi Polly, 

We had a councilling session for an hour and talkled through why we were going for treatment and how we felt about it.  The councillor said she wasnt there to stop us but to talk things through.  As we are doing egg sharing she asked how we would feel about giving half the eggs away, knowing that someone else could be pregnant with them.  She was excellent and really put me at ease.  She also said she is available at any other time we wanted to see her, either together or seperately.  Hope that helps, 

Best of luck, 

Tracy xx


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Hi Polly, 

At ours we just discussed the sharing, and how we would feel if a child tried to contact us in 18 years time, and basically I asked lots of questions and she was able to answer them for me, or found out the answers. 

She was also at the end of email for me for a few weeks, I know it seems like a strange thing to have to do but it does really help. 
Good luck, look forward to chatting to you. 
xxxx


----------



## polly. 1 (Jan 9, 2007)

thanks girls just to put my mind at rest how long did it take for you to be matched ope your treatment was sucessfull good luck and thanks alot polly


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Hiya, I had my first app in June, had all the bloods done, was matched in August but then had to wait until October for the second HIV test (3 months between) but I was already d/r then and the day I had my blood test I also have my baseline scan and was started on stimms, so although it seemed like forever it was roughly 4 months start to finish. 

Good luck 

xxxx


----------



## polly. 1 (Jan 9, 2007)

hi ladies went for counseling yesterday it went really well got the green form to fill in and send back they told me there is about 90 people waiting to egg share so shouldn't be hard to find me a match i cant wait now only 2w to wait now for bloods then the ball is rolling thanks for you advice     i cant stop smiling ladies thanks polly


----------



## 7sector (Oct 23, 2006)

hi Polly 

congratulaions on your choice to start ivf. im at Lister egg sharing. i started the pill on feb 3rd and dont actually get onto d/r stage until 11th march cos of my recipients af due dates. it seems forever waiting to move on but it the best choice i ever made to do this. even more so knowing thaat im able to help someone else along the way. 

good luck hun. if you want any questions asked ask me and ill do my best to help you. 
this site is amazing for support. 

where are you sharing ?

Jeanette


----------



## polly. 1 (Jan 9, 2007)

hi hun 
im at care manchester i just cant wait till i start just a quick question how many blood test did you have and how long did it take for your results thanks hun


----------



## Pickle_99_uk (Dec 12, 2005)

Hiya, 

DH and I both had blood tests (me more than him).  I can't remember exactly how many but they did seem to take alot of blood!  They took about 10 - 14 days to come back I think.

Tracy xx


----------



## polly. 1 (Jan 9, 2007)

hi  just a little question the vaginal scans im having done anyone no what there for im having them done next week aswel as my bloods ta


----------



## iccle one (May 9, 2006)

Hi Polly

The internal scan is to check the health of your ovaries, good luck


----------



## polly. 1 (Jan 9, 2007)

thanks hun


----------



## polly. 1 (Jan 9, 2007)

hi there we had bloods done last week now just waiting for the results dh has good sperm count they said 300000 swimmers   they did the scans of my whom and ovaries they was amazing said everything looked fine cant wait now


----------



## *~Nic~* (Aug 1, 2005)

HI

Just wanted to wish you good luck with your treatment

Nic x


----------



## polly. 1 (Jan 9, 2007)

thanks hun    i have to keep


----------



## shellyc1190 (Oct 3, 2006)

hi polly i had egg share at care m/c and luckily we got pregnant we r 18 weeks now

Email removed by moderator

please use the PM facility to exchange emails


----------



## polly. 1 (Jan 9, 2007)

congratulations hun did it work first time weel done babes


----------



## polly. 1 (Jan 9, 2007)

great news got my results for all blood test just waiting to be matched now any one no how long it takes then what the next step is thanks polly


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Well done hun! Shouldnt be too long to be matched, then I imagine (if its the same) you will go on the pill to get in sync with your recipient and away you go!!

You should now come over and join us on the chit chat!!
xxxx


----------



## polly. 1 (Jan 9, 2007)

hello i have been matched im on top of the world yipeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
love polly im getting


----------



## polly. 1 (Jan 9, 2007)

hello im finally startin brusilin on next af cant wait any tips anyone im due ,monday


----------



## polly. 1 (Jan 9, 2007)

great news i have started my brusilin today the ball is rolling now im excited     thanks sam


----------



## iccle one (May 9, 2006)

congrats Polly - watch out for possible mood swings, hot flushes and headaches - all menopausal symptoms!!


----------



## polly. 1 (Jan 9, 2007)

will do hun thanks for that someone else told me that


----------



## iccle one (May 9, 2006)

I was quite shocked at the severity of my side effects but I know other people that have had a pretty easy time of it so you may get off lightly  

I'm on the stimms now so feeling a lot more stable - hope all goes well for you


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺ (Jul 9, 2004)

I didn't get many side effects of DR Just the odd headache but not as often as I was expecting them, If you do get DR headaches drinking lots of water helps to clear them 

Good luck 

Nicky x x x


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

I felt great on the d/r's!! It was the pill that did me!!

Good luck. 

xxxx


----------



## polly. 1 (Jan 9, 2007)

hello 
i had some bad news on fri they found a cyst on my left ovary   so on tabs now go for a scan tomorrow to see if it has gone i have started bleeding now tho so hope to start menopure this week 
love polly


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

hiya polly

sorry to read that they found a cyst

 for your scan tomorrow

I hope that you can start stimming with menopur tomorrow 

Emxx


----------



## polly. 1 (Jan 9, 2007)

hello again i have started my menopure and went for scan yest i go for another scan tomorrow i have 12  folicles at 12mm and 12 a bit smaller hopefully have them removed on monday cant wait now


----------



## *~Nic~* (Aug 1, 2005)

Well done
Good luck  

Nic x


----------



## polly. 1 (Jan 9, 2007)

i had follicles removed yesterday 18 all together but doing egg share so only left with 9 6 follieis fertilised so transfer tomorrow 20/06/2007 caint wait now


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya polly

thats fantastic news 

 for ET and the  

May your dreams be fulfilled very very soon  

Emxx


----------



## iccle one (May 9, 2006)

well done Polly - good luck for tomorrow


----------



## polly. 1 (Jan 9, 2007)

hi all had 2 embies put back they was the best 2 the others unfortunatley was not sutible for freezing the 2 that was put back was at 4 cells but looked perfect 2ww now this will drag


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

HI polly

well done on having 2 fab embies on board

sending lots of   and        


Love and best wishes

Emxx


----------



## polly. 1 (Jan 9, 2007)

hi  polly here im having another go just waiting to be matched again now but af due at the end of the month do you think its likely to be matched for then     cant wait to start again


----------



## polly. 1 (Jan 9, 2007)

hello everyone i have started d/r this morning head aches started all ready anyone no what i can take for these im on a day 21 start this time it was day 1 last cycle which is the best thanks polly


----------

